# Guppies



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just bought a guppy/endure live bearer hybrid added it to my 20 gallon tank for some reason non of the fish eat fry they fry are usually half black the hybrid Is a cobra.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, so your guppies have already have babies? if the babies haven't been just born the adults are much more likely to not eat them. (they really enjoy eating them when they are in their newborn 'jumping' phase.) Otherwise I have heard that if you keep them well fed they will be less likely to eat the babies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> Okay, so your guppies have already have babies? if the babies haven't been just born the adults are much more likely to not eat them. (they really enjoy eating them when they are in their newborn 'jumping' phase.) Otherwise I have heard that if you keep them well fed they will be less likely to eat the babies.


Non of my fish even the guppies try and eat them it is planted even when a guppy is next to a fry they do not even try to eat them I mean emperor tetra Female Betta weird righ. And most are bite size I wonder if being half black helps.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That is slightly odd. usually fish find guppy fry to be a sort of delicacy. Are you becoming over run with guppies? is that why you want them to be eaten or are you just curious? if its a problem of being over run with fry you can always get certain fish who will eat any and all guppy fry they find. (although if you only have a 20 gallon with a betta and other guppies it may be harder to find one that is compatible for your tank.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> That is slightly odd. usually fish find guppy fry to be a sort of delicacy. Are you becoming over run with guppies? is that why you want them to be eaten or are you just curious? if its a problem of being over run with fry you can always get certain fish who will eat any and all guppy fry they find. (although if you only have a 20 gallon with a betta and other guppies it may be harder to find one that is compatible for your tank.)


I net some in a floating breeding trap and send them to my local petco they adopt out fish.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay cool. I have been considering doing that as I have two pregnant guppies right now. but I don't think my local Petco or Petsmart will accept any. Most people say they won't take any fry from people anymore. I guess it never hurts to ask though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> Okay cool. I have been considering doing that as I have two pregnant guppies right now. but I don't think my local Petco or Petsmart will accept any. Most people say they won't take any fry from people anymore. I guess it never hurts to ask though


Yeah also craigslist and websites like that also people prefer guppies grown locally they are higher quality because they are already adapted to the water quality have had better cared and not shipped thousands of miles.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah. I figured if I get over run with guppies I'll just see if my friends would like some  would really prefer to stay away from giving them to strangers.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tank size affects everything.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah. I have them in a 29 gallon right now so i figure they have a bit of space to grow and breed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes you do so lucky.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah. my only problem is I found another male i REALLY want but 
I don't want to get another one unless I can find another really pretty female (or 2) to go with him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, the more you start out with the healthier the fry are. I started with Guppies with 4 or 5 different stocks. I have never had a guppy deformed do to genentics.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah. most of mine have been from different stores (or at least different times) I really would like to get some really pretty females and one more male (unfortunately one of my guppies is a Cobra Endler guppy, or at least thats what it said at the store, so i believe he's sterile.) but I'm worried if I get more I won't have room for new babies.

Something like this:
http://www.sanjeewaaquatics.com/images/freshwater/freshguppy/LeopardTailGuppy.JPG

and this (for the females) 
http://www.ppaquarium.com/images/GUPPY%20FEMALE%20COBRA%20SNAKE%20SKIN.JPG
http://guppyblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/guppies3.jpg


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have an endler live bearer it is the middle fish. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1100+1584&pcatid=1584 Why would they be sterile guppy endler hybrids are fertile is mine sterile?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a green cobra endler/guppy hybrid as well. through research I've seen that most often they are sterile. I have yet to see if mine actually is or not, but oh well. Mine is just a little guy. he's probably about half as big as any of the others. (I suspect he is probably about 5 months old.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine two, guppy endler live bearer hybrids are always fertile I keep mine in my guppy colony.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So yours are fertile? has the colorings and such been passed on to the fry? I'm hoping mine is fertile (as long as it doesn't affect the health of the fry)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not know yet but some fry are different differently colored after. I added him and he started mating and fry were produced. I bought him for color and genetic diversity.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay well i'll have to watch. he's definitely been doing his 'dance' for all the ladies in there. I really hope some of the fry end up looking like him. he is such a gorgeous little guy. I think I have a pic in my tanks, but its not a very good one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it like the link I posted? If you want to test put him in a tempary tank with a cirgin female if the female gives birth he is fertile. I love gren cobra endlers but pretty sure they are fertile.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I could always do that. Truthfully though, i don't care that much. I just really enjoy the cobra/snakeskin patterning he has. And yes he looked very much like the green cobra male in the link you showed me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The link was for endlers I love mine too.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

He's definitely full of personality. (then again all of my guppies are.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My endler acts like my guppies they are both same size. I have read of male endlers pretending to eat and when females come they mate. Wish you the best.


----------

